# Eyebrow regrowth?



## ActionClaw (Apr 18, 2014)

When one loses hair in the outer edge of the eyebrow due to thyroid problems, after the thyroid issues have been addressed and corrected will the eyebrows...
...naturally, grow back?
..return to normal with the assistance of Minoxidil, Rogaine, Propecia or similar?
..not grow back?

I've been unable to locate anything definitive and assume it may vary case by case. Personal, real-world expriences with this would be interesting to hear.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I've heard they don't... and mine haven't. (diagnosed in '92)*


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I should have added that I doubt it's a good thing to take a drug for this issue. I just lightly mark it in with eyebrow pencil and mascara and you can't tell anything is missing.*


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What is a man supposed to do?

Wear makeup?

ActionClaw might be a guy.............


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Mine grew back, but it took almost a year. I used Revitabrow (it's like Revitalash, which helps stimulate eyelash growth).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have not had any luck in the eyebrows growing back and when I lose a hair I now have a bald spot in one brow.

Luckily for me - I was not a big tweezer to begin with and shaped them and left them alone -

My husband has no thyroid issues and just about no eyebrows - I think alot of the loss of eyebrows has to do with aging.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board! Mine never did grow back and it has been many years. A lot of females I know do get the eyebrows tattooed on but I am not fond of that look. And, I don't have a clue about what some men might do about it.

I wish I could bring better news to the table.


----------

